# Any st.Louis area swaps?



## weekend-fun (Apr 11, 2010)

Im looking to go to a st.louis area swaap meet/ show?

any upcoming??


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 11, 2010)

there is always one in feb or jan i can't remember not sure about any in the summer but the pana meet should be coming up soon in pana il


----------

